# Weathervane



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i was laid up this weekend with a sore knee so me and the missus took a ride to a weathervane store..

We saw this eagle and decided this is whats gotta go on top of the garage... 

she seems to think it looks a little too republican... I just think it looks great..
we were told by the clerk of the store that this eagle was designed and made by the folks at the store.. not some import but actually made there.. (which is nice)The store had tons of them and they would make a custome one if desired.. 

I thought this eagle looked the nuts... 
What do you think? 
The dimensions are 22*17 i dont think i want the arrow.. id prefer some of those goofy wind cups... 

But i think this is definetly the eagle i am gonna put on our cupola...

<img src=http://weathervanesofmaine.com/images/attack-eagle-lg.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the bare cupola:

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-450X.JPG>


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the eagle myself. I hate to say it, but when we decided to put a weather vane on our gazeebo, we went looking as well and most stores wanted a small fortune for a solid cast brass or bronze vane. I had decided to make one myself and cast it.........then I stumbled on Horrible Frights weather vane. I picked one up and used it as a pattern to cast another one, and returned the vane. I intended to keep it and use it, but after really looking at it, it was piece of junk (typical HF trash) and even at the $35.00 price tag it was simply not worth it. So the weathervane on my gazeebo now is a cross between the HF and home brew, all cast in my backyard foundry out of old plumbing fixtures and weathering to a nice patina finish.

You made a good decision to install a weather vane on the cupola as it looks nekid without something topping it off.......and the choice was perfect.........it surebeats a jackass setting up there.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Repulican?*

Seems to me that the republican party symbol ins an elephant not an eagle. I was under the impression that the bald eagle was a symbol for all "Americans".


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Repulican?*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Seems to me that the republican party symbol ins an elephant not an eagle. I was under the impression that the bald eagle was a symbol for all "Americans". *


exactly what i said slip...


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, the eagle is a symbol of freedom. But SJ would have to reinforce that cupola if he was to put an elephant up there!:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the place had a black bear weathervane there.. the thing must have been 4 Ft. around... 
It was huge.. you'd need to put it on top of a big building not a barn to get it to fit...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

interesting but it would look way to goofy on a garage..

<img src=http://weathervanesofmaine.com/images/big-bear-lg.jpg>


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

John,

Nice Choice! It looks really good as well as being a symbol of your country. 

Now if you ever want to see them in the wild, come up and see me.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

My vote would be for AS IS!! That is awesome!!! I like the arrow as well. !!!:bigusa:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"she seems to think it looks a little too republican... "

Didn't know that was possible!! (I like it)..........
Dean


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think you need to go with the moose Weathervane:lmao: But the eagle looks good to.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=39391>


----------

